# Reputation Thread~get your reps here!



## heavyiron (Dec 25, 2009)

So, I have been on the net for years at various sites and I got my first neg rep the other day at this site. Apparently I got under some chicks skin that hasn't been laid in months. I know she hasn't been laid (at least correctly) or I wouldn't have been negged. If she has been laid recently then her man must really suck at intercourse. That is if she likes it with men. I don't know. 

Anyway if you check out my profile you will see who it was that negged me. Since I am a porn star in the sack I was all mellow and gave her positive reps back because that's the cool dude that I am. However, karma is a bitch so if you are so inclined maybe you could make things right with the universe and neg this bitch into oblivion and while you are at it you could give me positive reps and all shall be repaid in this thread.

I am positive repping ANYONE who posts in this thread including the whore who negged me because again I am such a cool cat like that.

So lets all straighten out what hes been done here and start positive repping those who enter this thread.

Thanks bro's and hoe's!


----------



## TurdFerguson (Dec 25, 2009)

Well shit, I'll whore around for reps....spray me with your rep love big fella and I shall return the favor.


----------



## TurdFerguson (Dec 25, 2009)

A negative rep has been issued. I expect retaliation shortly. Thy will be done Heavy.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2009)

what a loser. i negged him for being a dick in the thread about the diet tickers. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/105087-what-little-diet-goal-things-sigs.html


			
				Little Wing said:
			
		

> heavyiron. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude, if you take reps that seriously you have a problem. orrr  someone is messing with your account or you're drunk?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2009)

so far only a turd negged me.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 25, 2009)

are you serious...? you are a mod.....






YouTube Video


----------



## TurdFerguson (Dec 25, 2009)

Not just a turd dear, a TurdFerguson. Big difference. You should actually feel blessed.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> So, I have been on the net for years at various sites and I got my first neg rep the other day at this site. Apparently I got under some chicks skin that hasn't been laid in months. I know she hasn't been laid (at least correctly) or I wouldn't have been negged. If she has been laid recently then her man must really suck at intercourse. That is if she likes it with men. I don't know.
> 
> Anyway if you check out my profile you will see who it was that negged me. Since I am a porn star in the sack I was all mellow and gave her positive reps back because that's the cool dude that I am. However, karma is a bitch so if you are so inclined maybe you could make things right with the universe and neg this bitch into oblivion and while you are at it you could give me positive reps and all shall be repaid in this thread.
> 
> ...



btw i tried to pos rep you today for what you said about what your ideal woman is and it wouldn't let me. it says you need to rep other people first.

guess things aren't going so well with your woman huh? or you'd have better things to do tonite than harass a woman online.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 25, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> so far only a turd negged me.



positive repped

Oops, looks like someone just leveled the playing field












YouTube Video


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> btw i tried to pos rep you today for what you said about what your ideal woman is .


Now that is the post you should have negged him for. 

His pro woman crap makes me sick, and I think it shrunk my penis a little bit.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2009)

i thought you'd see it that way


here heavy


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2009)

this sorta reminds me of crono's official im war game. that was a friggin' blast. me and shae were the last two standing.


----------



## Bowden (Dec 26, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> btw i tried to pos rep you today for what you said about what your ideal woman is and it wouldn't let me. it says you need to rep other people first.
> 
> guess things aren't going so well with your woman huh? or you'd have better things to do tonite than harass a woman online.



Why is it when a man calls it like he sees it respective to a Woman's post, to the Woman he is harassing her and being mean to her, but when a Woman is doing the same exact thing she does not see herself being a harassing on-line bitch?

Also in this case why are pulling out of your ass non relative crap related to your lack of self esteem as well that you have no idea what you are talking about,  like you perceive HeavyIron is harassing you, so you are projecting and misdirecting that things are not going so well with his woman?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2009)

FYI - two members reported this thread, I just want to remind everyone that this is the "Anything Goes" forum, if you cannot handle being insulted, offended, even a personal attack then you should stay out of this forum or at least the threads that offend you.

*Forum Description:*


> WARNING - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! *All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here*. Not Work Safe! Adults 18+ Years Old Only!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice. I'm always down for a little whoring.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 26, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> what a loser. i negged him for being a dick in the thread about the diet tickers.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/105087-what-little-diet-goal-things-sigs.html
> 
> ...


Hey, now you have crossed the line and insulted everyone here!

There is nothing wrong with a little egg nog and whisky. More than half my brothers here are drunks and I love them dearly. Please take your judgmental condescending attitude out of here.

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Bowden (Dec 26, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> Hey, now you have crossed the line and insulted everyone here!
> 
> There is nothing wrong with a little egg nog and whisky. More than half my brothers here are drunks and I love them dearly. Please take your judgmental condescending attitude out of here.
> 
> Thank you and have a nice day.



Well spoken my brother of the heavy iron.
Your defense on this board in plain male speak against all things estrogen poisoned leading to low self esteem will go down in the halls of testosterone fame.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2009)

you both need to smoke a


----------



## Built (Dec 26, 2009)

TurdFerguson said:


> A negative rep has been issued. I expect retaliation shortly. Thy will be done Heavy.



Two wrongs don't make a right - but three rights make a left.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

dear heavy,

 i'm sorry i negged you but i really must explain. these little points cannot be turned in to buy a banjo or backne cream. please try and relax about them.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 26, 2009)

I need all the points I can get.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

heavyiron. said:
			
		

> Little Wing,
> 
> Are you female???
> 
> ...




how's this?






you're one of "those" guys aren't you.

i love the these forums take some getting used to part. i have how many posts here?

and while you were on these forums and got to much experience how many guys did you meet called Little Wing?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> how's this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## heavyiron (Dec 26, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> how's this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, never done that before but if you are offering.....


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 26, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> dear heavy,
> 
> *i'm sorry i negged you* but i really must explain. these little points cannot be turned in to buy a banjo or backne cream. please try and relax about them.


 
I love you too!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

just in case anyone missed this 




heavyiron. said:


> *...some chicks ...**she* *...she* ...*she*...* her* ...*this bitch *...*the whore...*





			
				heavyiron. said:
			
		

> Little Wing,
> 
> *Are you female???*
> 
> ...



why are you back peddling?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

Little Wing said:


>





heavyiron. said:


> I love you too!



seriously, all kidding aside, you make me mad enough to step on your junk then you tell me you love me  you ARE one of the guys that likes this stuff aren't you?  i know one person that does like this and he spends most of his time trying to make me angry. when i met him i didn't know about this type of thing. then i did but never thought i'd do it... then he pissed me off enough so it doesn't seem like such a bad idea.


----------



## Built (Dec 26, 2009)

She has really lovely feet - reminds me that I need a pedicure. 

<books spa appointment>

I'm thinking OPI "Not Really a Waitress"...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

Built said:


> She has really lovely feet - reminds me that I need a pedicure.
> 
> <books spa appointment>
> 
> I'm thinking OPI "Not Really a Waitress"...




would match that hot little red outfit on your site.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 26, 2009)

i love this thread, keep it going. its about time a war thread in the anything goes forum popped up. this should be a battle thread for all beefs


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> i love this thread, keep it going. its about time a war thread in the anything goes forum popped up. this should be a battle thread for all beefs



you just want to see more penis abuse pics don't you


----------



## Built (Dec 26, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> would match that hot little red outfit on your site.


Oh, it totally would, too!

Done. I booked my appointment.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

nice.  will there be more pictures? i should start a feet thread and see how many hits it gets


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 26, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> you just want to see more penis abuse pics don't you



not so much.   i skipped over those as quickly as i could to get to the put downs. those pics scare me.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

they scare me a little too. i can see sitting in a chair and putting a little pressure on being pleasurable but these girls are full on stepping with all their body weight. it seems dangerous.


----------



## Built (Dec 26, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> nice.  will there be more pictures? i should start a feet thread and see how many hits it gets


MILLIONS. I can NOT believe how many men are into feet. 

And not to brag or anything, but mine are exceptionally pretty. <blink, blink>


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 26, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> just in case anyone missed this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, earlier in one of the many private messages you have publically posted I called you brother. I didn't want to keep doing that if you are one of God's superior creatures ie. female.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 26, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> *i love the these forums take some getting used to part. i have how many posts here?*
> 
> and while you were on these forums and got to much experience how many guys did you meet called Little Wing?


 
I thought the "Anything Goes" forum was new here. On other sites these types of forums have been around for years so I was comparing them to this one. There is one called the pit on MD that is similar to this forum, I wasn't referring to this site but to this forum in particular.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> I thought the "Anything Goes" forum was new here. On other sites these types of forums have been around for years so I was comparing them to this one. There is one called the pit on MD that is similar to this forum, I wasn't referring to this site but to this forum in particular.




wow looking for comeback pics is taking me into very strange lands.... lol


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

min0 lee said:


>



you be good, i have to scoop on you and vieope's love child.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

does anyone remember a poster that had fantasies about being beaten up by a girl and she rips his penis off? 






he would love this place Peniis Guro 10 - GUROchan Requests


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

http://orz.gurochan.net/req/src/1244698761057.gif


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

i do not understand why a man would even go near this as a sexual fantasy...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

these aren't directed at anyone i'm just dumbfounded there is so much interest in this type of thing there are forums for it. the mino vieope pic is pretty good.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 26, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> you just want to see more penis abuse pics don't you



they caught my attention!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)

mine too.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## heavyiron (Dec 27, 2009)

That penis does not seem to have an owner.


----------



## Perdido (Dec 27, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> That penis does not seem to have an owner.



Did someone go dumpster diving at the shemale post op clinic to get them?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 27, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Did someone go dumpster diving at the shemale post op clinic to get them?


Sounds like something little wang would do.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> That penis does not seem to have an owner.




the first time i saw a clip like this i was horrified for a few seconds until it showed the man laying underneath a table the girl was on top of. 

http://storec.intermarkproductions....mages/red hells ball abuse (00-13-45.080).jpg

the penises are attached. some are really brutal i keep thinking if i were a guy i'd kill a bitch who did that to me. then the guy comes... go figure.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2009)

this seems a little more understandable


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2009)

CBTrampling.com - Free Pictures - Cock Sitting 2


----------



## TurdFerguson (Dec 27, 2009)

My penis is crying right now, thanks. Someone owes that little bastard an explanation and it ain't gonna be me.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2009)

dear mr ferguson's penis,

people are strange.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 28, 2009)

hey little are you kinda into this type of shit?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2009)

i didn't even know about femdom till my boyfriend started showing me things about it. we met on here and i really think he started talking to me because i said in a thread my sex fantasy would be to have a viking tied up in my father's dungeon... i take pity on him.. a nice bath that leads to some being explored by the soon to be deflowered king's daughter... i think he liked the guy tied up part. a lot of men like doms but the clips don't look like anything enjoyable for the female. not if she likes sex and masculine men. i'd play around and experiment but the pics i find hot are very different from the ones i have been posting in this thread. 




more like.... 
hot gifs won't upload cuz they exceed the file size limit. 



















Thanks to Porn Img Host for <a href="http://www.pornimghost.com/">Free image hosting</a>




a lot tamer and to my surprise harder to share because it's a lot more personal to reveal what you really like.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2010)

. .  so I hear you get reps in this thread


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 3, 2010)

That's what I hear.  It wouldn't let me neg you just now, so I'll have to owe ya.  

 I think you're supposed  to say good mornin' or Morgen, or Ni Zhao to get reps though to get repped.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2010)

j-pet said:


> . .  so I hear you get reps in this thread


It's a trap, it's his way of luring men.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 3, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> It's a trap, it's his way of luring men.


 
Well, I've never been e-violated before.


----------



## Saney (Jan 3, 2010)

E-Violated? hmmm, sounds like fun. Where Do I sign up?


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> It's a trap, it's his way of luring men.


All Heavyirons threads are about that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2010)

nothing like a good e-raping to start the day.

Good Morning IMers


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 3, 2010)

Ni Zhao!  Just got up at 8:30 and mowing some spicey noodles and 4 eggs!  Damn, this shit clears the sinuses!  Can't wait, only 17 days till I can GTFO of here and head back to Bama.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice work roids. Im digging all these perverts around here . .some real DRSEs whataya think?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 3, 2010)

Werd!  Plenty of DRSE candidates.  They will make themselves known in due time.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 3, 2010)

Holy shit, guys really cum from having their junk stepped on and shit?


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 3, 2010)

...sometimes this forum goes to some really strange places...


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 4, 2010)

Is that Azfit getting kicked by his wife?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 4, 2010)

So, should we tell assfit about this joint?


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 4, 2010)

lol doubt he'd join

Is he still a competitive bodybuilder?


----------



## Saney (Jan 4, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> lol doubt he'd join
> 
> Is he still a competitive bodybuilder?



Listen up you fat bitch! Assfit is the coolest fucking guy I ever met in a Shemale lounge. He will argue something to death because it's obvious that he knows everything. He's like twice as jacked as Geared Jesus, gets more tail than Al's Toilet seat, Sprays up more hoes than WillP has in a life time, and according to him, he'll be in next Year's Mr. Olympia. 

P.S. He's my trainer, thus why i'm so jacked myself.


GAssfitCH


----------



## Andalite (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL...this thread is still going?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 7, 2010)

Yep!  Morgen y'all!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reps, everyone. If I owe anybody any, just holler!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Thanks for the reps, everyone. If I owe anybody any, just holler!


 
STFU and start reppin'


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 7, 2010)

Werd! Start spreading the love!


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Jan 9, 2010)

God damn HI, how many fucking boards are you on??


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2010)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> God damn HI, how many fucking boards are you on??


Hahaha, I am on a few.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2010)

My Reputation App is pretty slow, wondering if I am the only one.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 19, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> My Reputation App is pretty slow, wondering if I am the only one.



Yeah, mine is too. Also, the field next to 'I approve' and 'I disapprove' doesn't show up from time to time, only allowing me to give positive reps.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> My Reputation App is pretty slow, wondering if I am the only one.


rediculously slow here.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> My Reputation App is pretty slow, wondering if I am the only one.




Yes you're slow!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Yes you're slow!


Good thing it's slow, I don't have the patience to give you a negative.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm here for some more reps.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I'm here for some more reps. Thanks in advance.


 
DRSE reps . .  hope you enjoy them!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks mate. That hit the spot!


----------



## urbanski (Jan 21, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> I'm here for some more reps.  Thanks in advance.



same here. i cant have fewer stars than Roids! its a crime!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 21, 2010)

> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


SICH!  I'll have to owe you broskie.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2010)

His lats are too small for serious reps


----------



## urbanski (Jan 21, 2010)

^^ LOL
Roids still has more than me since i just hit him...and i have to spread more around to hit j-pet again!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 22, 2010)

I didnt know this thread was here.  I like the new reputation thing.  I think its pretty cool.
I do feel like an old bastard for being on this forum for so long tho
however, i cant complain cus the IM forum is amazing!...and so are the people in it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, we're one big family of degenerates and perverts . .


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

Reppage for The Enforcer?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 22, 2010)

fyredup1286 said:


> however, i cant complain cus the IM forum is amazing!...and so are the people in it



Definitely the best of its kind. I've taken a few hiatuses but always seem to find my way back.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2010)

No, whats amazing is I Are Baboon for calling out our Administrator on his frequent name changes.  Sending that guy reps from THIS thread!


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2010)

Reps for another AP story?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> No, whats amazing is I Are Baboon for calling out our Administrator on his frequent name changes.  Sending that guy reps from THIS thread!



that bastard! 

I am now Otis damn it!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 22, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> No, whats amazing is I Are Baboon for calling out our Administrator on his frequent name changes.  Sending that guy reps from THIS thread!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2010)

Mr. Otis said:


> that bastard!
> 
> I am now Otis damn it!






Otis and Schindler are the two _largest lift_ manufacturers in the world...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> My Reputation App is pretty slow, wondering if I am the only one.



mine is slow as hell. i get a script warning in ff so i set time out to 20 and i still get it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> mine is slow as hell. i get a script warning in ff so i set time out to 20 and i still get it.


 

mine too - please fix


----------



## Iron Lungz (Jan 22, 2010)

Hooah!
What's the good word?
I like this board already; everyone can just be cool and not worry about the political ass-munching of pimping Neovar products.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 23, 2010)

ReproMan said:


> Definitely the best of its kind. I've taken a few hiatuses but always seem to find my way back.



I do the same exact thing.  I have had my hiatuses as well, but you are completely correct in saying you always find your way back. and thats the truth


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 23, 2010)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> are you serious...? you are a mod.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

hahha that kills me...very cool vid..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 23, 2010)

Andalite said:


> Thanks for the reps, everyone. If I owe anybody any, just holler!


 
waiting.......


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 23, 2010)

That is the funniest little attachment i have ever seen!


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 23, 2010)

This thread is fucking hilarious.


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 25, 2010)

Gimme mah reps.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2010)

I am a veteran here and I have a fraction of reps of the new comers.


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2010)

This thread is funny???

Why aren't I laughing?

That australian dude was fucking gay as shit. Smoke more Pot? Umm, no.. pretty gay.


Reps!


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 25, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> This thread is funny???
> 
> Why aren't I laughing?



I don't know. 
I think online pissing matches are hilarious.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 25, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I am a veteran here and I have a fraction of reps of the new comers.



Won't let me rep anyone right now?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah I am not getting a number choice.  Thanks fellas!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 25, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah I am not getting a number choice.  Thanks fellas!



Huh?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2010)

Theres no number list right now.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 25, 2010)

My reps are broken too. I repped a bunch of guys in this thread and the rep number stayed the same today.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> My reps are broken too. I repped a bunch of guys in this thread and the rep number stayed the same today.


I just repped you...you were at Reputation: *749813
*Now it's *860370*


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 25, 2010)

Hit me again y'all!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I just repped you...you were at Reputation: *749813*
> Now it's *860370*


I just tried repping you and a new style box popped up that allows comments but no allocation of rep points. The drop down box is gone.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> I just tried repping you and a new style box popped up that allows comments but no allocation of rep points. The drop down box is gone.


Rob changed it, it was what was slowing that app so much.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 25, 2010)

rep......


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Rob changed it, it was what was slowing that app so much.


Ah, I just noticed you have to refresh the page to see the addition of points.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> Ah, I just noticed you have to refresh the page to see the addition of points.


You know you really deserve a negative for that.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> You know you really deserve a negative for that.


On other sites the exact same style rep system automatically shows a point increase so fuck off fag!




























All in love of course =)


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Rob changed it, it was what was slowing that app so much.



Ahhhh, I get it now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2010)

It does nothing when I click the rep button at all . .  fucked if I know


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm surprised we don't have anyone in the running for lowest rep points...foreman?


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 25, 2010)

ROTFL at the Situation who just repped my 0pts seconds after my post


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 25, 2010)

What's going on in here?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 26, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> I'm surprised we don't have anyone in the running for lowest rep points...foreman?


That honor belongs to Irishteen and his father badday37.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/list/?order=asc&sort=reputation&pp=30


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> That honor belongs to Irishteen and his father badday37.


 
incestious arse rapists and scat-eating extraordinaires


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2010)

Did I miss anyone in the thread?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 27, 2010)

i've been giving out reps in here too cuz i thought you might be busy with other things. i'm also curious if people are coming in looking for more crazy ass  femdom pics. hard to fathom what twists a mind can take...


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jan 27, 2010)

i can't choose numbers for reps anymore, what's up with that?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> i can't choose numbers for reps anymore, what's up with that?


New improved system.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 27, 2010)

heavyiron. said:


> New improved system.



At least it's fast


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been repping as much as I can. Cheers, guys!!!


----------



## kraken (Jan 28, 2010)

In.


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

Robert said:


> FYI - two members reported this thread, I just want to remind everyone that this is the "Anything Goes" forum, if you cannot handle being insulted, offended, even a personal attack then you should stay out of this forum or at least the threads that offend you.
> 
> *Forum Description:*


 or just go the fuck home until you grow up mama's boys...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2010)

fishsticks for reps


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2010)

I like leaving "funny qoutes" to go along with the reps I give out.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 3, 2010)

What the hell is a qoutes?!?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2010)

FMJ said:


> What the hell is a qoutes?!?


Corny jokes.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 3, 2010)

I giveth and now am ready to receiveth!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 4, 2010)

Here it comeith!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 4, 2010)

I would love some fishsticks.


----------



## pitman (Feb 4, 2010)

ReproMan said:


> I would love some fishsticks.


 il call captain douche bag for you....


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 6, 2010)

I still have yet to lose my Rep Card... Would anyone care to take the honors and be the first?  Be Gentle!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 6, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> dear heavy,
> 
> i'm sorry i negged you but i really must explain. *these little points cannot be turned in to buy a banjo* or backne cream. please try and relax about them.



They _promised _me a banjo.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2010)

the Capt offers an exchange of fishsticks for reps


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 6, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> the Capt offers an exchange of fishsticks for reps


 
Aye.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 7, 2010)

Do you know weight gainer has over 1200 calories in one serving.  Wow.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Do you know weight gainer has over 1200 calories in one serving. Wow.


 
Did you also know that hamburger isn't actually ham at all?!? 
Boggles the mind!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

reps! I want more reps goddam it!


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)

Reps GOD DAMNIT!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll take some more reps over here.  If you negged me back earlier, this will be your chance to atone for it.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 27, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> reps! I want more reps goddam it!


 


Saney said:


> Reps GOD DAMNIT!


 


GearsMcGilf said:


> I'll take some more reps over here. If you negged me back earlier, this will be your chance to atone for it.


 
Reps for all of ya! 

But Roids... I will neg ya back if you neg me!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 27, 2010)

People should appreciate the fact that I negged them to make a statement and rep me for it positively.  It is for the greater good.  A few reps taken away is a small proce to pay if we can bring about change in this rep situation.

So, I'm gonna neg everyone in this thread right now and please don't get all pissy about it and start negging me back like a buncha pussies.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 27, 2010)

FMJ said:


> But Roids... I will neg ya back if you neg me!


 

You've been warned.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 27, 2010)

Consider yourself reported.


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2010)

French Vanilla


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2010)

Caramel Toffee


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 27, 2010)

Should I buy this Cobra Kai t-shirt?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Mar 27, 2010)

absofuckinglutely


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Should I buy this Cobra Kai t-shirt?


 
+1~!



Captn'stabbin said:


> absofuckinglutely


 
+1 . . see you at the Annual Capt's Porn and Booze Regala!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Mar 27, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> +1 . . see you at the Annual Capt's Porn and Booze Regala!



ready for action, capt.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2010)

God bless everyone for all the wonderful Reps. For those who haven't repped me yet, MAY YOU GO TO HELL AND BURN!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 28, 2010)

gearsmcgilf said:


> people should appreciate the fact that i negged them to make a statement and rep me for it positively. It is for the greater good. A few reps taken away is a small proce to pay if we can bring about change in this rep situation.
> 
> So, i'm gonna neg everyone in this thread right now and please don't get all pissy about it and start negging me back like a buncha pussies.


 wtf?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 28, 2010)

black


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 4, 2010)

Working...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 4, 2010)

Rep me really hard!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

Hey I need some new reps now goddam it!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Hey I need some new reps now goddam it!


 
tried but no dice...must rep someone else before


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 4, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Hey I need some new reps now goddam it!


----------



## Tesla (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (May 4, 2010)

What up u whore rep mofos


----------



## Doublebase (May 5, 2010)

Going to try and watch Paranormal Activity tonight.  Looks scary


----------



## ZECH (May 5, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


>



Where you been?


----------



## Road Warrior (May 7, 2010)

ok? thats a first


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


>


 


dg806 said:


> Where you been?


 
over on the prayers thread?


----------



## Doublebase (May 11, 2010)

eating some oatmeal. 

Then a piece of cake that was left over in the lunch room

It's ok, I'm on a bulk.


----------



## Getfit75 (May 13, 2010)

If a hen and a half can lay an egg and a half in a day in a half, how long would it take a monkey with a wooden leg to kick the seeds out of a dill pickle?


----------



## heavyiron (May 18, 2010)

reps bitches...


----------



## Road Warrior (May 18, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Going to try and watch Paranormal Activity tonight. Looks scary


 
It only scary at the end


----------



## jcar1016 (May 18, 2010)

Im reppin everybodys ass


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 18, 2010)

Rep fest


----------



## Walnutz (May 18, 2010)

umm...sure, i'll take some


----------



## FMJ (May 18, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Im reppin everybodys ass


 
 yeah, me too! Reps for everyone on this thread page!


----------



## DaMayor (May 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> yeah, me too! Reps for everyone on this thread page!



I think we should all, in a hundred words or less, write something positive about our fellow IM members. Then we could all roast marshmellows and sing kumbaya.......  







..........Fags.


----------



## Tesla (May 18, 2010)

Buncha rep-sluts fo sho........


----------



## FMJ (May 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I think we should all, in a hundred words or less, write something positive about our fellow IM members. Then we could all roast marshmellows and sing kumbaya.......
> 
> 
> ..........*Fags*.


 
That's 1 word and far from positive.


----------



## DaMayor (May 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> That's 1 word and far from positive.



Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags 
Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags 
Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags 
Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags 
Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags 
Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags 
Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags


----------



## FMJ (May 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags
> Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags
> Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags
> Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags Fags
> ...


 
*sigh* I'll get the marshmellows.


----------



## DaMayor (May 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> *sigh* I'll get the marshmellows.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I think we should all, in a hundred words or less, write something positive about our fellow IM members. Then we could all roast marshmellows and sing kumbaya.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the thing i kike about pony is 
he is forward about his handrapage...


----------



## Doublebase (May 19, 2010)

Go Flyers!  I'm such a noob.


----------



## Road Warrior (May 21, 2010)

pfffffffff Flyers? The Montreal Canadiens are gonna win the cup!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I think we should all, in a hundred words or less, write something positive about our fellow IM members. Then we could all roast marshmellows and sing kumbaya.......  ...



Can I pass on the marshmallows? Too much sugar..


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Zaphod (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey, all


----------



## Tryinhard (Jun 21, 2010)

I am so confused about all these rep points. Why do i get messages that say my post was not for rep points? I guess this is my post for rep points?  I'm Ron Burgundy?


----------



## Light Weight (Jun 21, 2010)

I dont get what reps are or what they do ... Can someone please explain


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 21, 2010)

gimme my goddamn rep points you stingy bunch of pedophiles. On a side note, which is more desirable, abortion clinic lunchables, or mass suicide of your favorite sports team (i don't give a fuck who you're a fan of).


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2010)

. .  you deserve pukered arsholes on toast faggot!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . .  you deserve pukered arsholes on toast faggot!


thats just hurtful, I don't think my vag can handle that kind of pounding


----------



## Tesla (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> thats just hurtful, I don't think my vag can handle that kind of pounding


 
i usually give my victims anusol . . it's like a consolation prize for being a good sport


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 22, 2010)

Mo reps bitches...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> i usually give my victims anusol . . it's like a consolation prize for being a good sport


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TheCapt'n again                               anusol deserves repage but alas we are too familiar. Perhaps a day will come when absents has made the heart grow fonder and i can once again sit on your face to deposit my thoughts.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 22, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TheCapt'n again                               anusol deserves repage but alas we are too familiar. Perhaps a day will come when absents has made the heart grow fonder and i can once again sit on your face to deposit my thoughts.





So, do you measure stuff by eye, or are you just not governed?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> what a loser. i negged him for being a dick in the thread about the diet tickers.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/105087-what-little-diet-goal-things-sigs.html
> 
> ...



I like this choice.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . .  you deserve pukered arsholes on toast faggot!



thats not nice


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So, do you measure stuff by eye, or are you just not governed?



withoutrulers is in reference to the literal definition of anarchy. I am an anarchist, hope that offends you. 
Anarchist news dot org | News for anarchists and their friends 
Infoshop.org | Your Online Anarchist Community 
Proxy 4 Free - Public Proxy Servers, Anonymous Proxy, Proxy List - Protect Your Online Privacy!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I like this choice.



he's actually a really nice guy and a real asset to IM.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> thats not nice


 
I'm sorry.. am I reading this correctly?? 
Juggie is saying something isn't ... NICE?!? 

I'm sure he meant to write "go fuck yourself, fucker. And eat shit too."


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 22, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> withoutrulers is in reference to the literal definition of anarchy.



Ahh. I see.



> I am an anarchist, hope that offends you.



Nah. Actually, in these times....I almost find it refreshing.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I'm sorry.. am I reading this correctly??
> Juggie is saying something isn't ... NICE?!?
> 
> I'm sure he meant to write "go fuck yourself, fucker. And eat shit too."



I think he's finally had a nervous breakdown.....his CNS is fried.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> *withoutrulers is in reference to the literal definition of anarchy.*http://proxy4free.com/



i knew that.


----------



## JCtex1977 (Jun 22, 2010)

Am i too late for some REPS? LOL


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah tex yer 2 late, all the reps are gone, but we still have a full plate of *GO FUCK YOURSELF COCKBAG,* help yourself player. And now without further ado, i will queef the national anthem. God bless america


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 22, 2010)

JCtex1977 said:


> Am i too late for some REPS? LOL


 your too late for life/..


----------



## Mh000 (Jul 4, 2010)

QQ me a river like they said


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jul 5, 2010)

cant say no to a +rep honestly lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 5, 2010)

hit me with a dose of them good ol reps ..............


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 6, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> hit me with a dose of them good ol reps ..............


i tried to rep you but i gotta wait to spread it around. I'll rep you again shortly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 6, 2010)

"is a god on this board" is waaay over used


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> "is a god on this board" is waaay over used


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 7, 2010)

rep me bitches.

Do it.


----------



## Klutch (Jul 7, 2010)

Heavy's da MAN


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 7, 2010)

How do you know when you have enough rep?


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 7, 2010)

When you can't get more. Good question.... Reps for you.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope no 1 see's this fideo


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 13, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> reps bitches...


Just so everyone knows...Heavy is a flaming fag. His blowjobs are world famous.


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 14, 2010)

Aries1 said:


> Just so everyone knows...Heavy is a flaming fag. His blowjobs are world famous.


Agreed Heavy is gay as shit lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> Agreed Heavy is gay as shit lol


 
Tim, go and start a "AM is full of religious queers" thread over at AM, return with proof, and you will be showered with rep points


----------



## JCBourne (Aug 14, 2010)

I love reps. I need more reps.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 15, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Tim, go and start a "AM is full of religious queers" thread over at AM, return with proof, and you will be showered with rep points


agreed, but not just showered in reps, but also my love juice


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 15, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Tim, go and start a "AM is full of religious queers" thread over at AM, return with proof, and you will be showered with rep points


Hhaha! They just got rid of the biggest zealot on there.... remember Zero V. Yeah they banned him for his religious/murderous rants. Funny shit


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> Hhaha! They just got rid of the biggest zealot on there.... remember Zero V. Yeah they banned him for his religious/murderous rants. Funny shit


 
lol really? He was the most knowledgeable GearMaster over there


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 15, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Tim, go and start a "AM is full of religious queers" thread over at AM, return with proof, and you will be showered with rep points


Lol...a member, huh?


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 15, 2010)

I give out postive reps to those who diplay themselves in a respectful manner and to those who use demeaning and racial slang toward other members in their post I have no use for.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 15, 2010)

Aries1 said:


> Just so everyone knows...Heavy is a flaming fag. His blowjobs are world famous.


 


Tim1985 said:


> Agreed Heavy is gay as shit lol


 I am so gay I am going to go get some pussy now while you two fags spank it to internet porn...


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 15, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I am so gay I am going to go get some pussy now while you two fags spank it to internet porn...


Dam... forgot you have a hot wife!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Tim, go and start a "AM is full of religious queers" thread over at AM, return with proof, and you will be showered with rep points



You forgot the prayer thread


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 15, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> Dam... forgot you have a hot wife!


 Her tits are huge. Even bigger than before. Thank the Lord for lactating women...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 16, 2010)

ScorpionKing said:


> I give out postive reps to those who diplay themselves in a respectful manner and to those who use demeaning and racial slang toward other members in their post I have no use for.


 well then up your Ass


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 16, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I am so gay I am going to go get some pussy now while you two fags spank it to internet porn...


Drunk again, huh?



heavyiron said:


> Her tits are huge. Even bigger than before. Thank the Lord for _*silicon*_...


fixed



The Situation said:


> well then up your Ass


lol


----------



## 1yop (Aug 19, 2010)

rep rep rep rep. lol


----------



## Dr.Abs (Aug 19, 2010)

i like the idea of this thread &  honestly i do need the rep pts.

only reason i was neg. repped is because i sub'd to a couple of ppls threads & just let them know i'm following the discussion; 

i guess they didn't appreciate the bump to their thread....never happened to me neither on LD or AM boards, anyway.....thx for this thread again


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 19, 2010)

Abs in the repgame its  a crap shoot u got snake eyes..on them rolls


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 19, 2010)

Dr.Abs said:


> i like the idea of this thread &  honestly i do need the rep pts.
> 
> only reason i was neg. repped is because i sub'd to a couple of ppls threads & just let them know i'm following the discussion;
> 
> i guess they didn't appreciate the bump to their thread....never happened to me neither on LD or AM boards, anyway.....thx for this thread again


Dr.Abs is comin in here trying to get reps while speaking positively about AM. Good luck scooter, hope you fall in a pungey pit


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 19, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> Dr.Abs is comin in here trying to get reps while speaking positively about AM. Good luck scooter, hope you fall in a pungey pit


 well said funk AM


----------



## Dr.Abs (Aug 19, 2010)

ok i get it, u guys don't like AM...jeeez, it's not like i'm advertising for them or anything else for that matter....i've been around boards for some time now, i know each one has at least something good to offer, & that's why i came here too


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 20, 2010)

i need reps ...first i am 1/3rd chuck norris ..and im so brown what can i do for u ...well most think im mexican (white people can't tell diffrence unless squinty eyes)  so free coupon to landscape and put roof on ur house ..except if ur jewish u payfull price .


----------



## JCBourne (Aug 29, 2010)

Rep me up Bros. 

I give free gear for reps.


----------



## pyes (Aug 29, 2010)

I repped you


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

I have more reps than anyone . .  a fact I often LHJO to


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 29, 2010)

In!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm about to start hitting. hopefully my hits aren't still grey


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 29, 2010)

Silver Back said:


> In!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm about to start hitting. hopefully my hits aren't still grey


 

They're green!!!!!!!! Probably not much of a hit though......


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 29, 2010)

I spread all of what little hits I can give 

Someone tell me what the little red circles above the green rep bar means???


----------



## JCBourne (Aug 29, 2010)

Means your at the start of uber reps


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 29, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Means your at the start of uber reps


 
Nice!

That's got to be good, right?


----------



## muskal (Aug 29, 2010)

well thank you heavy, couldnt pass up free reps could i now


----------



## JCBourne (Aug 29, 2010)

Yum.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 30, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> so far only a turd negged me.



I hate it when that happens!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 2, 2010)

What little turd could neg rep little wing? shes the queen of internet info and is eager to find out whos ass that is or any other bit of info were looking for. thanks LW for the lol's
and yes that is complete sincere azz kissing!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 2, 2010)

I tried to rep withoutrulers but it said i have to spread the love around first. but definitly think he might be the sickest fucknut on this board. many laughs and some even a little thought provoking. (some)


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 2, 2010)

Dick Gears


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 2, 2010)

Does rep make me bigger like juice does? I hope so!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 2, 2010)

My reps are bigger than yours


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey broz! Fuckin team won today in COLLEGE! Holla! Oh and some drunk bitch fell on her face, it was quite funny. I took a pic.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 4, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Hey broz! Fuckin team won today in COLLEGE! Holla! Oh and some drunk bitch fell on her face, it was quite funny. I took a pic.


 
reps for pic of bitch on her face


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 6, 2010)

I am done with Tren so the first guy to send me some kind bud can have my Tren stash.....

Just sayin...


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 6, 2010)

Who wants lesbos making out, or a nice legs and feet? (pics wise)


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 6, 2010)

lesbos makin out gets my vote.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 11, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> lesbos makin out gets my vote.



x 2 always nice to see


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 11, 2010)

agreed


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 23, 2010)

Squat day today


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Hoglander (Sep 23, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Im negging all of you.
> 
> Good day



OK OK OK 

Just pull up your pants, LOL.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> OK OK OK
> 
> Just pull up your pants, LOL.



I don't want him to pull up his pants yet.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 24, 2010)

As requested, maybe next time it will be some college girls I know


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 24, 2010)

Concentrate on the center mark and see what happens!!


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 25, 2010)

I need love, so spread the love!


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 25, 2010)

Saney negative repped me cause he doesn't like lesbos. Now I would like some postive rep


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 25, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Concentrate on the center mark and see what happens!!



Trippy brah! 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TheGreatSatan again.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## JCBourne (Sep 25, 2010)

Saney is gay. He neg repped me cause he hates lesbos. Saney has a pink dildo, he told me.


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 26, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


>



There's beer bottles in the picture?


----------



## Silver Back (Sep 26, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Saney negative repped me cause he doesn't like lesbos. Now I would like some postive rep



lol

He negged me because I had less than 100 posts and I posted in here. Nice.


----------



## Silver Back (Sep 26, 2010)

Dose that mean he'll repe back since I have 100 posts????


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 26, 2010)

you post whores


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 26, 2010)

Dark stainey neg repped me too cause I have less than 200 posts.  I think his underoos are too tight.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)

When everyone reps people do they keep it where they can see the reps given grow on the persons stats they a repping? I know the situation has PM'd me and told me he likes to see things on other members grow especially in his mouth.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 2, 2010)

vortrit said:


> When everyone reps people do they keep it where they can see the reps given grow on the persons stats they a repping? I know the situation has PM'd me and told me he likes to see things on other members grow especially in his mouth.


  Funny and you in your ass


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Funny and you in your ass



Hey! You promised you'd keep that a secret!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 2, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Hey! You promised you'd keep that a secret!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)

The Situation said:


>








YouTube Video


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 2, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


>


 i already see the waterfall


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 2, 2010)

The Situation said:


> i already see the waterfall



ghey


----------



## vortrit (Oct 3, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> ghey



I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 4, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


>



I've tried for quite a while and all I see are a perfect pair of tits attached to a fantastic body.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Oct 4, 2010)

i want rep big guys


----------



## vortrit (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Parallel (Oct 13, 2010)

Sad to hear that 

fortunately no one has negged me


----------



## IanM4208 (May 23, 2011)

Reps please! Ill Rep back... I swear


----------



## 08bluebusa (Nov 4, 2011)

Alright, I need some rep.  I've had a couple people neg me for posting useful information.  Anyone wanna help me out with positive rep?


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 4, 2011)

Holy fuck ppl are still posting on this thread from 09? Then again look at me I just did it lol


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 4, 2011)

08bluebusa said:


> Alright, I need some rep.  I've had a couple people neg me for posting useful information.  Anyone wanna help me out with positive rep?



Can you help me out with a ball washing?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 4, 2011)

What are reps?


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 4, 2011)

This thread is a trap for noobs, you beg for reps, you get negged.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 4, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> This thread is a trap for noobs, you beg for reps, you get negged.


 
^^^

I was just going to say...

when you beg you get a neg...

Bunch of panhandlers...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2011)

I will negg all you desperate fags


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 4, 2011)

Giving away gears??!!
Oh...wait.....never mind.


*backs out slowly*


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 4, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -20392 reputation points from KILLEROFSAINTS.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Very lame, noob lover.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 4, 2011)

Rep me and neg redneck and you will be my new best friend!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 5, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Giving away gears??!!
> Oh...wait.....never mind.
> 
> 
> *backs out slowly*



Theres a difference between being given gears and stealing gears.......

Just sayin


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## banker23 (Nov 7, 2011)

suh-weet! it's like a rep factory...can't believe you got negged. People have jokingly said they were negging me before but never actually done it. I only neg people when it looks like they are making a conscious decision to be stupid and drag everyone else into their stupidity...most of the time those people are so negged they can't do anything to retalliate and I think they probably actually like getting negged (like there's a secret contest to see who can get the most negative reps)!


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't gotten repped from here yet. Wtf?


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 7, 2011)

Sweet! It works....


----------



## endurance724 (Nov 7, 2011)

heya heavy hook them reps up


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 7, 2011)

dont worry peasants the king has entered!


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks red
Thanks sofar


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 7, 2011)

Are you guys really sucking eachother for reps?


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## secdrl (Nov 7, 2011)

Negged. Just for Heavy...


----------



## bigmanjws (Nov 8, 2011)

Rep it out!


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 8, 2011)

Rep me someone……..please, i have to out rep No3wheelin.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm about repped out for the day.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 8, 2011)

Desperate sons of bitches.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 9, 2011)

Who's winning the rep contest?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## LightBearer (Nov 9, 2011)

Reps


----------



## yerg (Nov 9, 2011)

can i get a few pls??????????


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 9, 2011)

Reps!


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 9, 2011)

I could use some reps.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 9, 2011)

Fucking Jews


----------



## Hench (Nov 16, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Fucking Jews


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 16, 2011)

hmmm, yeah,im im a rep whore now too


give me some + reps ya'll!!!!!!!

and ill neg  her for heavy, good guy right there


pars


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

Jew for life


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 16, 2011)

lol


shit,i just realized this is 2 years old


do i still neg rep her????


pars


----------



## Hench (Nov 16, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> hmmm, yeah,im im a rep whore now too
> 
> 
> give me some + reps ya'll!!!!!!!
> ...



But....are you a Jew?


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 16, 2011)

yes bro, im 100% kosher certified

rep me chaverim!!!!!!!


pars


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 16, 2011)

This again


----------



## squigader (Nov 16, 2011)

Holy bump Batman!


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

Yak-eye-emmm


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 17, 2011)

Porchmonkey 4 life!


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 17, 2011)

wow this is funny like looking into the past, heavy reaching out for reps, things sure have changed, anyhow wheres my reps, fuck little wing, is she sexy


----------



## Aries1 (Nov 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> So, I have been on the net for years at various sites and I got my first neg rep the other day at this site. Apparently I got under some chicks skin that hasn't been laid in months. I know she hasn't been laid (at least correctly) or I wouldn't have been negged. If she has been laid recently then her man must really suck at intercourse. That is if she likes it with men. I don't know.
> 
> Anyway if you check out my profile you will see who it was that negged me. Since I am a porn star in the sack I was all mellow and gave her positive reps back because that's the cool dude that I am. However, karma is a bitch so if you are so inclined maybe you could make things right with the universe and neg this bitch into oblivion and while you are at it you could give me positive reps and all shall be repaid in this thread.
> 
> ...


Foreman gimmick^^^


----------



## Tuco (Nov 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Foreman gimmick^^^



Everyone's a foreman gimmick!! You're a foreman gimmick, I'm a foreman gimmick, this forum doesn't even exist! It's all just one big GIMMICK!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm here for my reps.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 26, 2012)

BIG BUMP, reps mother fuckers.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 26, 2012)

Its back


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in on this ancient thread calling for rep whore n


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

Reps!


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have no shame...legs open for reps!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

Pretty sure this was my first thread ever in AG.


----------



## babyhulk (Feb 26, 2012)

Rep up bitches!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 26, 2012)

In!!! Reps galore!!!!!!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 26, 2012)

Rep Whore here, who wants some?


----------



## Robalo (Feb 26, 2012)

Wooooohooooo reps, reps!!!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 26, 2012)

Will rep for food....


----------



## VonEric (Feb 26, 2012)

This thread is still goin? Lol ... Rep it up whores


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

Long live the rep thread!


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Reppin!


----------



## rage racing (Feb 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Reps!


 
Yes please....


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking for those reps!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

MASS reps for *one* of the next 10 posters in this thread.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 26, 2012)

Heavy...reps...kthanx


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 26, 2012)

Mass reps here!!!!!!


----------



## independent (Feb 26, 2012)

hit me.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 26, 2012)

scratch my back and I scratch yours?


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 26, 2012)

How do you give reps fuck I'm confused


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 26, 2012)

Hit the little balance icon in the bottom left hand corner and click "I accept"


----------



## boss (Feb 26, 2012)

So funny! Heavy vs LW


----------



## boss (Feb 26, 2012)

Rep x 2


----------



## boss (Feb 26, 2012)

Rep me more!


----------



## boss (Feb 26, 2012)

10th! Mass reps hundreds of millions! Use the force heavy! I can handle it


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 27, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> How do you give reps fuck I'm confused



And retarded


----------



## Clothar666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Can i get some reps guys thanks


----------



## XYZ (Feb 27, 2012)

LOL @ you rep whores, you will get NOTHING when you beg like a dog.


----------



## seyone (Feb 27, 2012)

meow?


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 27, 2012)

Heavy, show us your abs please.  Also make sure your spartans helmet is in sight as well.
Thanks


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Feb 27, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> hit me.


Bigmoe just hit the jackpot...


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 27, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Bigmoe just hit the jackpot...


 
Lucky dog


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 27, 2012)

Check out his profile reps.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 27, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Check out his profile reps.


 
lol, holy fuck! whats a brotha gotta do to get THAT kind of treatment??


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 27, 2012)

whats going on in here?


----------



## Watson (Feb 27, 2012)

A guy walks into a sperm donor bank wearing a ski mask and holding a gun. He goes up to the nurse and demands her to open the sperm bank vault. She says "But sir, its just a sperm bank!", "I don't care, open it now!!!" he replies. So she opens the door to the vault and inside are all the sperm samples. The guy says "Take one of those sperm samples and drink it!", she looks at him "BUT, they are sperm samples???" , "DO IT!". So the nurse sucks it back. "That one there, drink that one as well.", so the nurse drinks that one as well. Finally after 4 samples the man takes off his ski mask and says, "See honey - its not that hard."


----------



## jitbjake88 (Feb 27, 2012)

Prince said:


> FYI - two members reported this thread, I just want to remind everyone that this is the "Anything Goes" forum, if you cannot handle being insulted, offended, even a personal attack then you should stay out of this forum or at least the threads that offend you.
> 
> *Forum Description:*



what pussies. Ill whore around for some pos reps.


----------



## colochine (Feb 27, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> what pussies. Ill whore around for some pos reps.



you need em mr negs


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 27, 2012)

Heavys reps feel so good, 
oh yes they do!
Even when I'm in a terrible mood,
And don't know what to do.
I'm a fucking poet.
And I didn't even know it.....the end


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you sir may I have another?


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 27, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> And retarded



lol....my rep hole is bleeding,but still willing!!


----------



## secdrl (Feb 27, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> And retarded


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 28, 2012)

I feel like winning the lottery today!


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## _LG_ (Feb 28, 2012)

Holy fucking downward spiral batman


----------



## rage racing (Feb 28, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Bigmoe just hit the jackpot...



DDAAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 28, 2012)

rage racing said:


> DDAAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I like that quote from Heavy in your signature. It reminds me of that scene in Talladega Nights where Ricky Bobby is praying to the "7 pound 6 ounce little baby Jesus in your little fleece diaper. Not even old enough to say a word yet" and the old man yells "he was a man! he had a beard!"

off topic......REPS


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 28, 2012)

reps added. can i have some?


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 28, 2012)

How much does Heavys reps change your rep power?


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## boss (Feb 28, 2012)

About 1.4 million.


----------



## VonEric (Feb 28, 2012)

Holy shit


----------



## Watson (Feb 28, 2012)

repd first 10 on this page

fast thread, would be the page before this now!


----------



## rage racing (Feb 29, 2012)

Damn.....LW has a heavy rep hammer too. Thanks you pretty lady.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 29, 2012)

you're welcome.


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I feel like winning the lottery today!


 






Reps for Marley!  Tha mayne!


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 29, 2012)

repd most of the page!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Check out his profile reps.


 Nigga come at me like that


----------



## secdrl (Feb 29, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Nigga come at me like that


----------



## babyhulk (Feb 29, 2012)

reppped who I could. other gotta wait. I must spread it around lol


----------



## secdrl (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, bruh. Good Lookin' out...


			
				Tall Paul said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Tall Paul.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 29, 2012)

Alright newblets, I have given out all the rep I can today....

...You know who you are


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 29, 2012)

^^^ Likewise ninjas


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 29, 2012)

got a few of yall on this page


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 29, 2012)

Dam.
When I saw this post I had to jump in to see what the fuck was going on between heavy & little wing.
Toss some my way


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 29, 2012)

LW is my internet lover. She is tough but I have tamed her with 4.5 inches of pure pleasure...


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 29, 2012)

Heavy let's FUCK!


----------



## secdrl (Feb 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> LW is my internet lover. She is tough but I have tamed her with 4.5 inches of pure pleasure...


 
Heavy, I don't care if you're conducting the tren train or not, I've staked claims to LW in numerous threads already. Can we discuss this through PM?


----------



## rage racing (Feb 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> LW is my internet lover. She is tough but I have tamed her with 4.5 inches of pure pleasure...


 
The pic of LW doing bench press is forever etched in my spank bank.....


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 29, 2012)

repped some more


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 1, 2012)

Shucks, I'm going to wait at least a good day.  I can only do like 2 or 3 and then done   I know who I need to get though, don't worry...


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Pony (Mar 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> LW is my internet lover. She is tough but I have tamed her with 4.5 inches of pure pleasure...



I cant even rep you for this lol


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 1, 2012)

Reps given to those who followed after my post from yesterday 

Enjoy them. I had to use my phone and it was a PITA to get the "rep" menu to open


----------



## squigader (Mar 8, 2012)

In! How's it going guys?

This thread is ancient, btw.


----------



## Pony (Mar 8, 2012)

Just got home from work anyone else here break their ass for cash? Lets hear it people where ya at? Whatcha doin to live? I do construction ..


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 8, 2012)

I fix high speed digital inkjet printing press's


----------



## squigader (Mar 8, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> I fix high speed digital inkjet printing press's



Is that a populated field? How far do you usually travel for each job?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 26, 2012)

Bump!  I'm jonesing to get some notifications in my inbox


----------



## seyone (Aug 26, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Bump!  I'm jonesing to get some notifications in my inbox



Repped


----------



## cube789 (Aug 27, 2012)

negged everyone in this thread


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> negged everyone in this thread


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 27, 2012)

Negged


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 27, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> negged everyone in this thread



That's a lot of negging


----------



## rage racing (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Aug 27, 2012)

Reps!


----------



## seyone (Aug 27, 2012)

gotta love that heavy rep hand.


----------



## charley (Aug 27, 2012)

...


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 28, 2012)

Reps to the whole page. Now back to the important things.... Tranny porn and midgets.


----------



## ManInBlack (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Aug 28, 2012)

rep'd page


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 28, 2012)

Repped... ^^^ all


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 28, 2012)

thread should be renamed "circle jerk rep thread"


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 28, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> Reps to the whole page. Now back to the important things.... Tranny porn and midgets.



what about midget tranny porn?


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 28, 2012)

NaKiD EyE said:


> what about midget tranny porn?


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 28, 2012)

How do I get those little Red and Gray rep stars? What are those

Edit: *W**hat the FUUCCCCKKKkkkk!?!?!?** you faggot mother fucker! That shit burned a whole in my mind! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 28, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


>



probably the most disturbing image i have ever seen. I now hate myself for thinking up such a concoction.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2012)

[h=4]Featured Online Retailers of Super-DMZ Rx 2.0?[/h]


----------



## teezhay (Aug 31, 2012)

So today I learned Little Wing is a female....


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2012)

Yup, vagina...


----------



## teezhay (Aug 31, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Yup, vagina...



I bet trenbolone enlarges the clitoris a lot faster than just test. Doctors should be able to tell their transgendered patients about that, because it would save them a ton of time. You know, because some of those female to male trannies like to make their clitoris large enough to penetrate their partner, but it sucks that they have to wait so long for whatever shrimpy dose of test their getting to do the job. 

Anyway, what were we talking about?


----------



## Z499 (Aug 31, 2012)

rep'd out but here is some camel toe for you guys


----------



## secdrl (Aug 31, 2012)

Adrenolin said:


> How do I get those little Red and Gray rep stars? What are those
> 
> Edit: *W**hat the FUUCCCCKKKkkkk!?!?!?** you faggot mother fucker! That shit burned a whole in my mind! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*



Negged.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 31, 2012)

teezhay said:


> So today I learned Little Wing is a female....




Negged.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 31, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Yup, vagina...




Negged.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 31, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> negged everyone in this thread




Repped.


----------



## seyone (Sep 1, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


>



Hmmm, that is something I don't see everyday.


----------



## Z499 (Sep 3, 2012)

I NEED REP POWER, it's still saying I'm giving out 0 points


----------



## Z499 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry captain for failing on delivering a star

Heres some eye candy for ya


----------



## ManInBlack (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## seyone (Sep 6, 2012)

Repped


----------



## Intense (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Bowden (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Bowden (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Bowden (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Bowden (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone that doesn't rep those photos is either gay or dead.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 6, 2012)

DBowden said:


>



Looks hot, but WTF is her cawk!


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 6, 2012)

DBowden said:


> Anyone that doesn't rep those photos is either gay or dead.



You definitely deserves some reps for those


----------



## Z499 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hangover 2 In my bottom - YouTube


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 7, 2012)

Nobody else loves this pic?


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 25, 2014)

Lets try this things out.... 

Let's get this thread going again


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## charley (Nov 25, 2014)

....  the old days..


----------



## charley (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Nov 26, 2014)

My boy ManicLion.......


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## heavyiron (Nov 26, 2014)

RIP Little Wing


----------



## charley (Nov 26, 2014)




----------

